# CPU Fan Error! Fatal Error....system halted



## jesperaudi (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Guys :sigh:

I have a 7 yr old Mesh Matrix 2500+ with ASUS A7N8X-VM motherboard running XP home.

I got this message "CPU Fan Error! Fatal Error....system halted" a week or two back so assumed the fan which was still working had lost speed so ordered a new CPU 12v 3 pin fan to fit above the heat sink (60mmx60x25). Unfortunately having replaced the fan I still get the same message.

It is on the first page of loading before booting into Windows; i have a full page of loading the drives, the usb etc and then this message.

It does say press delete to enter set-up but I have tried this and every other F key but it does not seem to stop the sequence.

Any ideas anyone? 

Thanks
Jesper :upset:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try replacing the CMOS battery.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check your Temps in the Bios. It's possible the Mobo sensor is faulty.


----------



## scrat1995 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi

I have the same problem with my old PC. I have the same mobo aswell.
But the problem is that i can even go to the Bios. When i start up the PC i press every F key possible but nothing helps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try Delete and Esc to enter the Bios.
If the fan is running on the CPU see if the Bios will allow you to turn the fan sensor off.


----------



## scrat1995 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok that didnt work.
When it boots up it stops at the place where it detects the keyboard, mouse and stuff. It totaly stops, there is a line up what says press F8 to run setup but i cant.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you verified the CPU fan is in fact running?


----------



## scrat1995 (Jun 7, 2010)

The problem started after i cleaned the inside of the case. After butting everything back the old fan started making odd noises and after 2 days i got the error. Then bought a new fan because a friend sayd it may be the fan that isnt giving good connection to the mobo.
And yes the new fan is working fine. i got a extra cabel in the fans box that have 2 wires to connect to the mobo and one wire to connect to the PSU. i have tryed to run the fan in the case connection but that didnt work either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the replacement fan have the same connector as the old fan?


----------



## scrat1995 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah it has


----------

